# Fantasy Life - Items Exchange Thread



## Libra (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to the "*Fantasy Life - Items Exchange Thread*"! 

If there is something that:

you are looking for
you want to trade for something else
you want to give away
you want to sell (for TBT/BTB Bells)
Then you have come to the right place! 

You can use the following form when posting here:

Looking for:
For trade:
DLC: Yes/No
Friend Code:
Other info:

The form is optional, of course! However, always make sure to mention whether you have the DLC or not.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 11, 2014)

yesss finally!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 11, 2014)

Well I'll start this off. 

Looking for: monster meat, plains eel, sea bream. 10 of each would be nice. 
For trade: I'm an expert cook, so I can offer foods if you'd like. Or I can offer tbt bells. Also an expert tailor, but have yet to find some of the items to make certain things. 
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 0404-7433-7003
Other info: it'd be easier if you VM me. But I'll check back here.


----------



## Libra (Nov 11, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> Looking for: monster meat, plains eel, sea bream. 10 of each would be nice.



I can help you with the Monster Meat!  I'll send you a PM.


----------



## windfall (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi! For those of you who have the DLC, it seems that the goddess statues give out items in a set order; in other words, there is no RNG so you basically have to keep chucking in coins. 

I'm after the spirit king stuff (hunter items, from the elderwood) but I've been super unlucky (basically just Pino and Leilah's clothing...).

I've tried throwing in coins into the castele fountain and I can get the following items (in order): 

dragon king armour pack 2
dragon king armour pack 1
dragon king shield
dragon king helm
Laura's Dagger
pam bandana 
dragon king armour pack 1
pam's shoes

I can trade the above for spirit king stuff  I'd really dig a spirit king bow. bow acquired *_* (also got the Spirit King's Armour Pack 1!)

I'll try the other fountains to see if I can get anything of value 

Also I have three two Pino hats and 1 Leilah boots for trade too! (cries a little). And a dragon slayer sword!!


----------



## Libra (Nov 11, 2014)

windfall said:


> I'd really dig a spirit king bow.



Check your PM's.


----------



## windfall (Nov 11, 2014)

Libra said:


> Check your PM's.



Ahh excited @_@


----------



## Libra (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking for: A pickaxe that will allow me to complete the Miner's God Quest. I can dream, right? 
For trade: I have honestly no idea what I could possibly offer. I guess I can try getting the items? Or pay TBT? Just tell me what you'd like! 
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 0232-8608-9719
Other info: Feel free to post here or PM me! 

EDIT: Got the pickaxe! Thank you so much, Mentlegen! <3


----------



## Mentlegen (Nov 12, 2014)

Libra said:


> Looking for: A pickaxe that will allow me to complete the Miner's God Quest. I can dream, right?
> For trade: I have honestly no idea what I could possibly offer. I guess I can try getting the items? Or pay TBT? Just tell me what you'd like!
> DLC: Yes
> Friend Code: 0232-8608-9719
> Other info: Feel free to post here or PM me!



The best option for that would be the: Spirit pickaxe, with another special deposit + bonus on it. This will help you crack it open as easy as an pistache!

I could craft it for you


----------



## Libra (Nov 12, 2014)

Mentlegen said:


> The best option for that would be the: Spirit pickaxe, with another special deposit + bonus on it. This will help you crack it open as easy as an pistache!
> 
> I could craft it for you



I would love you forever. <3 What level do I need to be, though? I'm level 100 but that might not be high enough?


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 13, 2014)

Another request to add on to what I need. XD 

Looking for: all the types of mana for tailoring. Spiritual and demonic powder. Evil carp. 
For trade: I can offer tbt or other items I have available. I'm a hero tailor. I can make you items if you need. Or can make you food dishes for hp and such. 
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 0404-7433-7003
Other info: VM would be easier. But I'll check back here!


----------



## Libra (Nov 13, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> Looking for: all the types of mana for tailoring. Spiritual and demonic powder. Evil carp.



I think I can help you with some of those! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Libra (Nov 15, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> Another request to add on to what I need. XD
> 
> Looking for: all the types of mana for tailoring. Spiritual and demonic powder. Evil carp.
> For trade: I can offer tbt or other items I have available. I'm a hero tailor. I can make you items if you need. Or can make you food dishes for hp and such.
> ...



Sent you another PM. The evil carp hates me but I can help with all the rest. 

I have a bunch of stuff I'm not using, so if anyone is looking for something, feel free to ask. (Just don't go asking me things from the Tower, okay? )


----------



## windfall (Nov 15, 2014)

kinda surprised this thread isn't more active  

Anyway I'm still looking for the Spirit King Helm and the Spirit King's Armour Pack 2 (Spirit King Gauntlets, Spirit King Boots).

I have two Pino hats and 1 Leilah boots, a dragonslayer's sword and Olivia's scimitar for trade. And a marine horse saddle. Also, I've been chucking in gold coins into all the statues to see what's available. 

Some nice standouts are: 


dark sultan's wand gone~
goddess armor pack
dragon king armour pack 2
dragon king armour pack 1 
dragon king shield 
dragon king helm

I've got the list written down but didn't think it'd be interesting enough to post here. Let me know what you're looking for and I can do my best to help! 

Also willing to give away Pino's hat since I've got an extra (I want to kick the elderwood goddess statue).

edit: got a crystal scale from someone I streetpassed!  just one though  >_>


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 15, 2014)

you are looking for: FIR BEAM (x1)
you want to trade for something else: I have a thunder egg/swordfish/evil carp

I really need the fir beam and I don't wanna do the carpentry yet... Please help ��

Edit: NO DLC


----------



## Libra (Nov 15, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> you are looking for: FIR BEAM (x1)
> you want to trade for something else: I have a thunder egg/swordfish/evil carp
> 
> I really need the fir beam and I don't wanna do the carpentry yet... Please help ��



You should mention whether you have the DLC or not.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 15, 2014)

Libra said:


> You should mention whether you have the DLC or not.



I don't have it... Do I need it? :,(


----------



## Libra (Nov 15, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> I don't have it... Do I need it? :,(



No, you don't. But people who have the DLC can only trade with people who have the DLC as well. So in your case, only people who don't have the DLC can help you. Hence why it's a good idea to add that info when you make a request.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 15, 2014)

Libra said:


> No, you don't. But people who have the DLC can only trade with people who have the DLC as well. So in your case, only people who don't have the DLC can help you. Hence why it's a good idea to add that info when you make a request.



Ahh! Thanks! I didn't know that! I haven't used the online feature yet!


----------



## annlyt (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking for:
Dragon King's Sword and Armour
Angelic Mirror


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2014)

I got a new way of going online with my 3ds and want to test exchanging items with others. Anyone patient enough to help out? If it works, I'm sure I can make it worthwhile. I'm a God ranked Blacksmith, Carpenter, Paladin, Angler, Woodcutter and Miner. 
I have the dlc.
friendcode: 0318-7421-5365


----------



## annlyt (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you got Lunares Coins Items? I can help!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2014)

I only have double exp items for cooks and alchemy


----------



## annlyt (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh OK. Hey do you know anyone who can help me? I'm looking for a Dragon King Sword and armor and angelic mirror


----------



## Libra (Nov 16, 2014)

annlyt said:


> Oh OK. Hey do you know anyone who can help me? I'm looking for a Dragon King Sword and armor and angelic mirror



You can only trade the items from the fountains. So if you want the mirror, you'll have to get enough coins yourself, sorry.

windfall has the Dragon King's Armour and she is looking for the Spirit King Helm and the Spirit King's Armour Pack 2, so if you have those, then you can trade with her!


----------



## annlyt (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks for telling me.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 16, 2014)

Trading : great quality clam frying pan (higher quality rate +5%) *OR* good quality fashionista's Needle
Looking for : 5 angelic cotton 

I don't have the DLC


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2014)

If you  can only trade fountain items, myask for a test is not really worthwhile, I have little to offer in that area. I thought youcould also give crafted, tailed, carpented items. Shame, I have some pretty sweet tools.


----------



## Libra (Nov 16, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> If you  can only trade fountain items, myask for a test is not really worthwhile, I have little to offer in that area. I thought youcould also give crafted, tailed, carpented items. Shame, I have some pretty sweet tools.



No, no, sorry, that's not it. There are two types of items you can get with the Lunares Coins. 1) The items you get from tossing gold or silver coins into the fountains (you can get saddles, weapons, and other stuff). 2) The items you can buy from the clerk in Pam's office (like the demonic mirror, the -insert Life name- prides, and so on). It's the second category you can't trade, but you can trade all the rest; so yes, crafted items and so on, but not "bought with Lunares Coins" ones, if that makes more sense.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah thank you. You still eilling to try and trade? Any itemyou would like?


----------



## nammie (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking for: leilah's dress, leilah's boots
For trade: leilah's floral circlet, pino's boots
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 1478-4012-4041
Other info: goddess statue trolling me with extras so I'd be willing to trade for almost any items other than those two tbh lol


----------



## windfall (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you tried the other statues? There's no RNG (sadly) so the items come out in a set order :/ check out the other statues and reset if they're not good and keep your coins to try them all!


----------



## nammie (Nov 16, 2014)

windfall said:


> Have you tried the other statues? There's no RNG (sadly) so the items come out in a set order :/ check out the other statues and reset if they're not good and keep your coins to try them all!



yea after I got those two I was planning on resetting but then I remembered I couldn't remember when I last saved ahhh
in the future I'll prob save before I chuck coins in sigh


----------



## kesttang (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for: Stardust Linen
For trade: hero smiting & master carpenter
DLC: Yes


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 18, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Looking for: Stardust Linen
> For trade: hero smiting & master carpenter
> DLC: Yes



I think I can get you that. But it'll have to be later today. How much do you need? 
I'm going to bed now. So I can message you when I wake up.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 18, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> I think I can get you that. But it'll have to be later today. How much do you need?
> I'm going to bed now. So I can message you when I wake up.



Hello. Thank you very much. You're too kind. I need a lot actually. I'm trying to finish the quest and maybe even use the set to explore the DLC area because my Dragon Scale set just don't cut it there. Do you need anything?


----------



## Starmanfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for: Starry beam (High level carpenter's craft)
For trade: Key Cutter or I can assist you in slaying ANY monster.
DLC: No
Friend Code: 3196-4421-6061
Other info: I need 4 of these.
Send me a pm or vm!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Nov 18, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Hello. Thank you very much. You're too kind. I need a lot actually. I'm trying to finish the quest and maybe even use the set to explore the DLC area because my Dragon Scale set just don't cut it there. Do you need anything?



Doing some bell to tbt trades right now. But I cant think of anything I need at the moment. Unless you can craft a frying pan that is higher than level 7. :3


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for: Starry beams (x4)
For trade: I'm a master blacksmith and cn expert carpenter... Ask for pretty much anything that I can make 
DLC: No
Friend Code: <--
Other info: I need it ASAP please  PM/VM for a quicker response!

*EDIT: nvm I don't need em *


----------



## nammie (Nov 19, 2014)

EDIT/ done!! got the bow 

Looking for: spirit king's bow
For trade: any of these: dark sultan's wand, maajik general's outfit, maajik general's cape, esmeralda's wand, leilah's headdress, pino's boots, sultan's horse saddle, ghost horse saddle
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 1478-4012-4041
Other info: PM me please!


----------



## kesttang (Nov 19, 2014)

Dasbreenee said:


> Doing some bell to tbt trades right now. But I cant think of anything I need at the moment. Unless you can craft a frying pan that is higher than level 7. :3



Sorry, I'm gonna be busy the next couple of days... Ahhh! I really need the linen and I don't think I would be able to get anything higher than level 7 frying pan lol.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 20, 2014)

Need : 5 stardust linen
Trading : Great quality demonic void (120 attack!)

ASAP PLEASE *(NO DLC)*


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 20, 2014)

----


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a Univorn saddle I would like to trade for a deer saddle or alpaca saddle ^^


----------



## Keen (Nov 20, 2014)

Looking for happiness ribbons, I can offer TBT bells or help with quests, I havethe DLC


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

I really need rejuvenating berries... like 10+. I have smaller stuff for trade... just ask. Also, no DLC.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 21, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I really need rejuvenating berries... like 10+. I have smaller stuff for trade... just ask.



I just sent you a PM regarding this.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> I just sent you a PM regarding this.


Thank you so much, but I don't have DLC.

Still looking?


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking for: Pastel Cotton x1 ... u__u


----------



## Cou (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking for: dragon scales (x5)
For trade: errr,,, 
master in mercenary; hero as miner, angler, blacksmith, carpenter, and tailor; demi-creator as a woodcutter
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 2423-3265-6426
Other info: help please thank you

done! thank you!


----------



## Libra (Nov 27, 2014)

Cou said:


> Looking for: dragon scales (x5)



I don't have my game with me so I can't check right now, but do you still need them?


----------



## Cou (Nov 27, 2014)

Libra said:


> I don't have my game with me so I can't check right now, but do you still need them?



Ooh thank you! I can actually get them myself now ^_^ (currently working on it) as I can actually ko the napdragon 8D


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 27, 2014)

Looking for:
Platinum Ingot x3, Black Gel x2

For trade: furniture to sell, to make back dosh + more? Or please list as I may have it
DLC: *Yes*
Friend Code: side bar! 
Other info:


----------



## Manazran (Nov 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Looking for:
> Platinum Ingot x3, Black Gel x2
> 
> For trade: furniture to sell, to make back dosh + more? Or please list as I may have it
> ...



Are you still looking for the platinum ingots and black gel?If so,I have them.In exchange,could I have all your common grass hoppers?

BTW,FC is in sidebar and I *do* have DLC.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 27, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Are you still looking for the platinum ingots and black gel?If so,I have them.In exchange,could I have all your common grass hoppers?
> 
> BTW,FC is in sidebar and I *do* have DLC.



Ah yes, I do still need them! For sure, I will check how many I have ^^. Edit: I have 51 Common Grasshoppers XD

Going to add you now.


----------



## Manazran (Nov 27, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Ah yes, I do still need them! For sure, I will check how many I have ^^.
> 
> Going to add you now.



Added you.Guess I'll open the portal.BTW,this is my first time doing multiplayer on FL,so yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Portal(or gates) is open!


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 27, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Added you.Guess I'll open the portal.BTW,this is my first time doing multiplayer on FL,so yeah.



ohh okay! when you place the items into the red box, make sure to hit confirm. same with taking items out ^^


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 28, 2014)

Now have 
Deer Saddle 
Alpaca saddle
Univorn saddle

Looking for crab saddle, sky turtle saddle, ghost horse and dark horse saddle


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 28, 2014)

*Looking for:*
*Celestial Ingot (Hero Blacksmith) x1*- I can provide the x2 Celestial Ores
*Snow-White Feather x1*
*Celestial Scales x1*

For trade: list/name the item(s) as I may have it ; otherwise, Dosh in furniture (you can sell for dosh ^^).
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: side bar~
Other info: n/a


----------



## Radagast (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi everybody! 

Looking for: Celestial scales, elder skytree log, platinum ingots
For trade: I'm a hero carpenter so I can craft really nice tools or bows or wands or furniture for you! And I'm a legend hunter so I can kill anything for you. Also TBT bells if you want
DLC: Not yet
Friend Code: 1950-8302-2883
Other info: I seriously really hope somebody can help me


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> *Looking for:*
> *Celestial Ingot (Hero Blacksmith) x1*- I can provide the x2 Celestial Ores
> *Snow-White Feather x1*
> *Celestial Scales x1*
> ...



Do you have any stardust linen? c:


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

Looking for:Antenna Lantern
For trade:Creator Blacksmith,Hero Tailor,Master Carpenter,Hero Alchemist and Expert Cook.Ask if you want me to craft something from those lives 
DLC: *Yes*/No
Friend Code:3926-5748-5918
Other info:My timezone is Malaysian Time BTW.Please help me fellow Anglers


----------



## Libra (Nov 29, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Looking for:Antenna Lantern



I have one! Unfortunately I have several errands to run so it'll be like four or five hours from now until I'm available. x_x


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

Libra said:


> I have one! Unfortunately I have several errands to run so it'll be like four or five hours from now until I'm available. x_x



Well,OK then.I'll try to be online 4-5 hours from now(Although I may as well just straight up be sleeping at that point).

Also,anything you're looking in particular?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

Never mind!Managed to get one on my own.


----------



## Libra (Nov 29, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Never mind!Managed to get one on my own.



OK then!


----------



## mayoroflondon (Nov 29, 2014)

so glad there is a thread  for this XD


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 29, 2014)

LF: Stardust Linen
FT: I'm a hero blacksmith so I can make anything from that (exceptions are the ones using stardust linen) and I can help kill most things, I am a creator paladin 
DLC? *YES*


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> LF: Stardust Linen
> FT: I'm a hero blacksmith so I can make anything from that (exceptions are the ones using stardust linen) and I can help kill most things, I am a creator paladin
> DLC? *YES*



I have some Stardust Linen.In exchange,maybe we could do a Trials of Time run.(Haven't unlocked Trials or Darkness and Light)

I have DLC and FC is in sidebar.(Also,how much Stardust Linen are you asking for specifically?)

EDIT:Odd,it posted this post twice.OK...


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 29, 2014)

Manazran said:


> I have some Stardust Linen.In exchange,maybe we could do a Trials of Time run.(Haven't unlocked Trials or Darkness and Light)
> 
> I have DLC and FC is in sidebar.(Also,how much Stardust Linen are you asking for specifically?)
> 
> ...



OMMYGOSH THANKYOUSOMUCH! I can try my best to do the trial! I'm a creator paladin! I'll add you right now! I need like 10 please!


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> OMMYGOSH THANKYOUSOMUCH! I can try my best to do the trial! I'm a creator paladin! I'll add you right now! I need like 10 please!



So,I guess you're gonna help me out with the Trials then.I was gonna instead just give it to you for free instead,but OK then...

Adding you now


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 29, 2014)

Manazran said:


> So,I guess you're gonna help me out with the Trials then.I was gonna instead just give it to you for free instead,but OK then...
> 
> Adding you now


 
I'd be happy to try 
Tell me when you're ready!


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> I'd be happy to try



Well,that's good.Just give me a sec to reset my stats before opening my portal,since I had my stat point in Intelligence for Alchemist and I'm main Paladin


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 29, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Well,that's good.Just give me a sec to reset my stats before opening my portal,since I had my stat point in Intelligence for Alchemist and I'm main Paladin


I just did that too


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

Portal/gates are open!


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 29, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Portal/gates are open!



What happened? :'(


----------



## Manazran (Nov 29, 2014)

No idea!Well I need to sleep in a bit,so check inventory for the Stardust Linen to make sure it saved those.

Well,cya then.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looking for: Celestial Leaf
For trade: Hero blacksmith crafts, help killing bosses
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: Over there! <--
Other info: PM or VM for a sooner response!


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 29, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> Looking for: Celestial Leaf
> For trade: Hero blacksmith crafts, help killing bosses
> DLC: Yes
> Friend Code: Over there! <--
> Other info: PM or VM for a sooner response!



I've got a leaf to trade. Can you perhaps make me x3 Celestial Ingots? I can provide the Ores for one (so missing 4 ores). Let me know~


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 29, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> I've got a leaf to trade. Can you perhaps make me x3 Celestial Ingots? I can provide the Ores for one (so missing 4 ores). Let me know~



I sure can! I don't need you to provide the ores! Are you available now?


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 29, 2014)

*Looking for:* Dark Sultan's Wand (curse the coins ;n...
*For trade:* Creator Wizard, Demi-Creator Carpenter, Hero Woodcutter. And I may have items you may need as well, please ask and inquire! I could also pay in furniture in which you can sell for Dosh (to total 20k) and whatever else for the wand! weeee \o/
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: Side-bar~
Other info: Please leave a VM if I don't response here n__n thankyou!!


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 30, 2014)

NVM! I didn't know you could buy Divine Cashmere!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 30, 2014)

Have these special saddles
Alpaca
Unicorn
Deer

Lookin for other special saddles ^^


----------



## nammie (Nov 30, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Have these special saddles
> Alpaca
> Unicorn
> Deer
> ...



are you trading those saddles for other ones or...? O:
i have a extra crab one, would you trade the unicorn one for it?


----------



## Manazran (Nov 30, 2014)

Looking for:Crab Claws x1
For trade:Creator Blacksmith,Hero Tailor,Master Carpenter,Hero Alchemist and Expert Cook,so ask if you want me to create some stuff(Except ones needing Crab Claws).Also Level 81 and Creator Paladin so can maybe help kill some stuff.
DLC: *Yes*/No
Friend Code:3926-5748-5918
Other info:N/A


----------



## Radagast (Dec 1, 2014)

ok some of my stuff changed

Looking for: CELESTIAL SCALES, platinum ingot, celestial ingot (I can provide ores)
For trade: Hero-level carpenter crafts, help killing stuff, TBT bells
DLC: Not yet 
Friend Code: 1950-8302-2883
Other info: Please???


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 1, 2014)

nammie said:


> are you trading those saddles for other ones or...? O:
> i have a extra crab one, would you trade the unicorn one for it?



Yes I am trading these saddles in exchange for others ^^ and i could do Unicorn for Crab :')


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm looking for either a sinister branch or giant claws! Willing to pay either tbt or dosh!


----------



## Manazran (Dec 1, 2014)

mickeydamouse said:


> I'm looking for either a sinister branch or giant claws! Willing to pay either tbt or dosh!



1.Do you have the DLC?If yes,I have a Sinister Branch!If not,sorry can't help you :/
2.There's no way to trade dosh in the game :/


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Dec 5, 2014)

*LF*: Djinn Talisman (god alchemist special request) 
*FT*: Divine quality Sword of Heroes(god blacksmith special request)/25 ingots of your choice/weapon or armour of your choice/Deer Saddle
*DLC?*: YES!

Thanks!!


----------



## Manazran (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking for:Your spare Divine Berries
For trade:Currently Creator rank on Alchemist,Blacksmith and Tailor,Master on Carpenter and Expert on Cook,so ask if you want me to create anything from those.Also,a Creator Wizard/Paladin at Level 115,if you need help killing something.
DLC:*Yes*
Friend Code:3926-5748-5918
Other info:N/A


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Dec 6, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> I have a Univorn saddle I would like to trade for a deer saddle or alpaca saddle ^^



If you have the DLC I'd be happy to trade a deer saddle!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 6, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> If you have the DLC I'd be happy to trade a deer saddle!



Ah sorry I already have the deer / alpaca saddle ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I believe the special mounts are DLC only so anyone who has lunares stuff is DLC able ^^


----------



## Cou (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking for: Ancient Stone *+*
For trade: errrr god in paladin, mercenary, hunter, miner, woodcutting, and angler; demi-god in carpenter, and hero in blacksmith and tailor so if you need anything done with any of these, I'll gladly help!
I also got a spare of deer saddle?
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: under my avatar (on tablet so it's a pain to copy paste)
Other info: currently lvl 95+ // not able to do special requests yet though, sorry! Anyway thank you!


----------



## Manazran (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou said:


> Looking for: Ancient Stone *+*
> For trade: errrr god in paladin, mercenary, hunter, miner, woodcutting, and angler; demi-god in carpenter, and hero in blacksmith and tailor so if you need anything done with any of these, I'll gladly help!
> I also got a spare of deer saddle?
> DLC: Yes
> ...



Still looking for an Ancient Stone +?If so,I have one.In exchange,could I have some of your Divine Berries?

I do have DLC and FC is on the left


----------



## Cou (Dec 7, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Still looking for an Ancient Stone +?If so,I have one.In exchange,could I have some of your Divine Berries?
> 
> I do have DLC and FC is on the left



Omg yes! Thank you, and how many are you looking for? o: i only have 7 atm but i can go grind some


----------



## Manazran (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou said:


> Omg yes! Thank you, and how many are you looking for? o: i only have 7 atm but i can go grind some



I'll just take the 7,I need to go in a bit lol.

Added FC and who's opening the portal?


----------



## Cou (Dec 7, 2014)

Manazran said:


> I'll just take the 7,I need to go in a bit lol.
> 
> Added FC and who's opening the portal?




Omg thank you! I'll add you right now, and I'll come by ^_^


----------



## Manazran (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou said:


> Omg thank you! I'll add you right now, and I'll come by ^_^



OK!Make it quick tho.I REALLY need to go lol

Portal open!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually,crap.For some reason,my internet is derping right now,and I can't open portal,and I need to go now.

How about we trade later?


----------



## Cou (Dec 7, 2014)

Manazran said:


> OK!Make it quick tho.I REALLY need to go lol
> 
> Portal open!
> 
> ...



Just VM me when you get back! Thanks again {':


----------



## Hirisa (Dec 7, 2014)

ISO: 10 Celestial Ingots. I have the ore, but I am not a blacksmith, and for a few reasons, I don't want to become one. My husband hasn't had time to play lately, so he has fallen behind in smithing, or he'd hook me up. Anyway, most of the ingots are needed so I can move on to co-creator in both Alchemy and Carpentry. I am currently God ranked in woodcutting, in case you need something from that life in trade.

Can anyone assist?


----------



## Cou (Dec 8, 2014)

Hirisa said:


> ISO: 10 Celestial Ingots. I have the ore, but I am not a blacksmith, and for a few reasons, I don't want to become one. My husband hasn't had time to play lately, so he has fallen behind in smithing, or he'd hook me up. Anyway, most of the ingots are needed so I can move on to co-creator in both Alchemy and Carpentry. I am currently God ranked in woodcutting, in case you need something from that life in trade.
> 
> Can anyone assist?



I can give you them! Just vm me when you want them


----------



## Hirisa (Dec 8, 2014)

Cou said:


> I can give you them! Just vm me when you want them



Thank you very much, Cou! I will be playing later this afternoon (PST), and will message you. Please let me know if there's something you are looking for in Fantasy Life, so I can try to return the favor.


----------



## skweegee (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking for: Stardust Linen x10
For trade: TBT bells (name your price) or other FL items. I am a Hero Blacksmith and Carpenter, so I can offer most crafts up to that rank.
DLC: No
Friend Code: 2879-0881-0517
Thanks in advance!

Never mind, just became a master tailor, so I can just make them myself.


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking for: Dragon Scales (x6)
For trade: Demi-Creator Carpenter, Hero of everything else
DLC:Yes
Friend Code: On the side <---
Other info: If you don't actually have six, no worries. I'm just expressing that I'm in need of many. (So I can become a Demi-Creator Blacksmith)


----------



## Manazran (Dec 8, 2014)

mickeydamouse said:


> Looking for: Dragon Scales (x6)
> For trade: Demi-Creator Carpenter, Hero of everything else
> DLC:Yes
> Friend Code: On the side <---
> Other info: If you don't actually have six, no worries. I'm just expressing that I'm in need of many. (So I can become a Demi-Creator Blacksmith)



I have exactly 6 Dragon Scales!Could I have some of your Divine Berries in exchange?

I have DLC and FC is there <--


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 8, 2014)

Manazran said:


> I have exactly 6 Dragon Scales!Could I have some of your Divine Berries in exchange?
> 
> I have DLC and FC is there <--



Let me see how many I have (and if I even have any I hope I do >.< )


----------



## Manazran (Dec 8, 2014)

mickeydamouse said:


> Let me see how many I have (and if I even have any I hope I do >.< )



Well,in the meantime,I'll just add your FC and wait for you to open portal then.


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 8, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Well,in the meantime,I'll just add your FC and wait for you to open portal then.



Okay, so I don't have any, but I know where to get them and I have the strength to. So can you give me like ten minutes and I can try to get you some? How many are you looking for?


----------



## Manazran (Dec 8, 2014)

About 10 or so.I don't mind waiting


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 8, 2014)

Manazran said:


> About 10 or so.I don't mind waiting



Okay! I'll PM you when I have 10!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking for 3 Starry Beams! I now have the DLC!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Looking for 3 Starry Beams! I now have the DLC!



I can give you 3 Starry Beams. I don't have a lot of time to play currently because of finals. If you still need it after my finals, let me know.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2014)

kesttang said:


> I can give you 3 Starry Beams. I don't have a lot of time to play currently because of finals. If you still need it after my finals, let me know.


Ok, thanks! I will. c:


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Looking for 3 Starry Beams! I now have the DLC!



I can get you three starry beams! Do you have any dragon meat?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2014)

mickeydamouse said:


> I can get you three starry beams! Do you have any dragon meat?


I'm sorry, I don't... :/ I am not very high level yet.


----------



## Cou (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm sorry, I don't... :/ I am not very high level yet.



okay if none of those offers work, lmk and i can give you them, i have extras ^^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 8, 2014)

Cou said:


> okay if none of those offers work, lmk and i can give you them, i have extras ^^


Really? Thanks! 

Well if anyone is available now that would be great.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Really? Thanks!
> 
> Well if anyone is available now that would be great.



Yeah, the best bet is Cou. She's probably available. Lol. I'm studying so I really don't want to touch my 3DS, or else I would be stuck with it... :[


----------



## Cou (Dec 9, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Really? Thanks!
> 
> Well if anyone is available now that would be great.



perfect! i'll add you now :} please open!

good luck with studying kesttang!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 9, 2014)

Adding you! One sec... making a ring :3


----------



## Cou (Dec 9, 2014)

also mickeydamouse, i have dragon meat! how many do you need?

and tyt :')


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 9, 2014)

Portal opening, name is Owl.


----------



## Cou (Dec 9, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Portal open, name is Owl.



omw ^_^


----------



## kesttang (Dec 9, 2014)

Cou said:


> perfect! i'll add you now :} please open!
> 
> good luck with studying kesttang!



Thank ya. Just really tired right now. I been studying on and off the whole day. Anyways, don't wanna go off topic. Lol.


----------



## Manazran (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking for:Spell Stone+
For trade:Can offer Creator Blacksmith,Tailor and Alchemist stuff.Also a Creator Paladin,Merc and Wizard(Level 128) if you need help killing stuff.I also have some Lunares Stuff from Almaajik and Elderwood(just ask and I'll see if I have it)
DLC:*Yep*
Friend Code:On the left <--
Other info:N/A

EDIT:Never mind,got it myself


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 11, 2014)

*Looking for:* Dark Sultan's Wand (DLC Item @ Al Maajik)
*For trade:* Creator Wiz/Carpenter/Woodcutter, and please ask if you need an item. I may have it. ;o; or TBT bells!
*DLC:* Yes
*Friend Code:* On sidebar
*Other info:* N/A

Was able to get it! Thank you! n__n!!


----------



## Cou (Dec 16, 2014)

Looking for: unicorn saddle
For trade: other saddles tbh i got like 2/3x on all of them except unicorn omg and uhh im god in everything 'cept tailor, cook, magician and just ask me for other lunares items, i have extra coins and i'll see if i can get them if i don't have them yet?? i have A LOT of elderwood lunares things so ;;x;
DLC: yeah
Friend Code: 2423-3265-6426
Other info: help please and thank you!!


----------



## Manazran (Dec 16, 2014)

Cou said:


> Looking for: unicorn saddle
> For trade: other saddles tbh i got like 2/3x on all of them except unicorn omg and uhh im god in everything 'cept tailor, cook, magician and just ask me for other lunares items, i have extra coins and i'll see if i can get them if i don't have them yet?? i have A LOT of elderwood lunares things so ;;x;
> DLC: yeah
> Friend Code: 2423-3265-6426
> Other info: help please and thank you!!



I have a Unicorn Saddle,I don't really use mounts that much partly because I'm too lazy to go to the stables >_<

Do you happen to have a Plushling Backpack?(Origin Island Lunares Item)

Should be rather obvious whether I have DLC or not and FC is on the left.


----------



## Cou (Dec 16, 2014)

Manazran said:


> I have a Unicorn Saddle,I don't really use mounts that much partly because I'm too lazy to go to the stables >_<
> 
> Do you happen to have a Plushling Backpack?(Origin Island Lunares Item)
> 
> Should be rather obvious whether I have DLC or not and FC is on the left.



omg yeS!! yes please  thank you!! i'll add you now and i'll open? ^^


----------



## Manazran (Dec 16, 2014)

Cou said:


> omg yeS!! yes please  thank you!! i'll add you now and i'll open? ^^



OK,let me add you,actually open Fantasy Life,and head to your world!


----------



## Ominari (Dec 17, 2014)

I am in need of 11 Dragon Scales.
-Killed Napdragon roughly 20 times, no scales dropped :c

-Update, got all 11 of them after 8 hours straight of killing him.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 19, 2014)

Does anyone have 6 blackbells flowers I can trade for or have?

~~I have the DLC~~


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2014)

Loviechu, I have some I cam give you. In about an hrs time..will you be avail?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 19, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Loviechu, I have some I cam give you. In about an hrs time..will you be avail?



Ah yes I'll be around then! Thank you


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> Ah yes I'll be around then! Thank you



Left you a VM. In case you didn't see it, are you avail now + need your FC, please


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking for: Celestial ingot
For trade: I'm a creator rank in miner and tailor so I could try and get you some material or make you something, I also have most the gold coin items from al maajik so You can have some of them
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 1006-0168-4184
Other info: I need it for carpentry >.<


----------



## Cou (Dec 19, 2014)

ChocolateChip_Bunny said:


> Looking for: Celestial ingot
> For trade: I'm a creator rank in miner and tailor so I could try and get you some material or make you something, I also have most the gold coin items from al maajik so You can have some of them
> DLC: Yes
> Friend Code: 1006-0168-4184
> Other info: I need it for carpentry >.<


i have celestial ingots, how many do you need?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a unicorn and alpaca saddle for trade. Also Spirit Kings bow

Looking for
Odin full armor set
Leilahs wreath(?) head accessory


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Dec 19, 2014)

Cou said:


> i have celestial ingots, how many do you need?



the recipe only needs one ^.^ is there anything you want?


----------



## Cou (Dec 19, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> I have a unicorn and alpaca saddle for trade. Also Spirit Kings bow
> 
> Looking for
> Odin full armor set
> Leilahs wreath(?) head accessory


if you mean leilah's floral circlet, i have it!



ChocolateChip_Bunny said:


> the recipe only needs one ^.^ is there anything you want?



okay! and no, you can have it for free ^_^ thnk you though!! ill add you now? and uhm, i'll come by?


----------



## ChocolateChip_Bunny (Dec 19, 2014)

Cou said:


> okay! and no, you can have it for free ^_^ thnk you though!! ill add you now? and uhm, i'll come by?



Thank you~ ^.^ I've added you and have opened up whenever you're ready


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 19, 2014)

*Cou*
Yes that! Would you like one of the saddles for it?


----------



## Cou (Dec 20, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> *Cou*
> Yes that! Would you like one of the saddles for it?


oh i'm good! thank you though  i'll add you now and uhm, lmk when youre free to pick it up or smthng :]


----------



## CXSol91 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey everyone!  Just got a few things I've been looking for in order to complete Blacksmith!

Looking For:  Fir Beam (x2), Celestial Leaf (x1), Stardust Linen (x5).

For Trade:  I'm a Creator Alchemist and Wizard, Hero Blacksmith and Miner, and Master Angler.  I've got materials for most of the crafts on hand, but I may need a thing or two provided if you want something a bit harder to find.  I've got a few spare high level weapons/tools that I don't need too, (i.e. Thunderstrike Bow, Wand of Dawn, etc) I can also just mass produce diamond rings to sell, or come over and help slay monsters of course!

DLC: Yes!

Friend Code: 4398-9157-6094


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking for Giant fang x1, Dragon scales x10, and dragon shard x3. Can offer TBT, or if you want something in game, just ask! I'm ranked highest at master btw...


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking for - Leilah's Floral Circlet, Celestial hat
For trade - 50 TBT each item or can do in-game items, depend if I have it, please list! 
DLC - *Yes*


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Looking for - Leilah's Floral Circlet, Celestial hat, spirit king bow
> For trade - 50 TBT each item or can do in-game items, depend if I have it, please list!
> DLC - *Yes*



bump~ also added spirit kings bow !


----------



## Cou (Dec 28, 2014)

Looking for: protection+ or crystal scale PLEASE
For trade: uhhm god in all except cook and magician and i also have some lunares items and some other trial items?
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 2423-3265-6426


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Dec 29, 2014)

CXSol91 said:


> Hey everyone!  Just got a few things I've been looking for in order to complete Blacksmith!
> 
> Looking For:  Fir Beam (x2), Celestial Leaf (x1), Stardust Linen (x5).
> 
> ...



I can get you all of these items! In return I'd be fine with maybe a few diamond rings to sell or a unicorn saddle 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> bump~ also added spirit kings bow !



I have a spare spirit kings bow if you'd like! Do you have a unicorn saddle? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> Looking for: protection+ or crystal scale PLEASE
> For trade: uhhm god in all except cook and magician and i also have some lunares items and some other trial items?
> DLC: Yes
> Friend Code: 2423-3265-6426



I'm almost sure I have about 5 crystal scales from grinding levels! I can give you one of them! I've never been able to get a protection+ before..


----------



## Cou (Dec 29, 2014)

Sawyer2030 said:


> I'm almost sure I have about 5 crystal scales from grinding levels! I can give you one of them! I've never been able to get a protection+ before..



omg sweet!! gahh i always got the star diamond as drops so thank you!!!! is there anything you need?
and yeah protection+ are incredibly difficult for me to get bc of the limited bounty clerks and how theres only one boss that bounty drops it /:


----------



## Punchies (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking for: Valkyrie Set, Dark Sultan Set (I know it's a lot sorry :<)
For trade: TBT Bells, I can offer ingame items as well just ask 
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 1821-9722-1878

Thank you


----------



## lau. (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking for: 5 Stardust Linen
For trade: I'm a Hero Blacksmith, can craft you mostly anything or ACNL bells/items
DLC: No
Friend Code: 2552-3208-2593
Other info: I'm mostly always available.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 3, 2015)

Nvm


----------



## tarakdeep (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking for: Dark Sultan Wand
For trade: Esmeralda's wand, dark sultan helm, dark sultan armor pack one
DLC: Yes/No yes
Friend Code:1633-5054-6705
Other info:


----------



## akidas (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking for: Plushling Backpack
For trade: tbt bells, i dont really have much in game but feel free to ask!
DLC: yes

EDIT: acquired thank you radagast


----------



## Jaycrossing (Jan 9, 2015)

Looking for: queen Jel,  about 3crystal scales, about 3 mythical beast scales
For trade: TBT bells, Furia Del Mar, Elise's talisman, and life cures
DLC: Yes
3DS Friend Code:
1332-7763-6253

Please message me is you are interested in a trade


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 9, 2015)

Looking for : plushlings backpack, Odins armor set (forgot the name), the rainbow wizard robe thingy I also forgot the name of and th laughing hate
For Trade: TBT bells, shiny pokemon (if you like that) stuff on acnl, deer saddle, alpaca saddle, unicorn saddle, bandits hood


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 14, 2015)

why isn't this thread more active hmm

Looking for: Dark Sultans Wand
For trade: Haven't got much in the game but I do have: Rainbow Hood and Rainbow Robe + 1mil bells in ACNL and TBT bells.
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: sidebar
Other info: n/a


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 16, 2015)

Looking for: 300 Legendweeds
For trade: I'm Hero Alchemist so I can make things for you, ACNL items/bells, or TBT. In-game items, just ask and I'll check if I have what you need.
DLC: *Yes*/No
Friend Code: 3093-8327-5370
Other info: Please send me a message if you can help  I want to make 100 Elixirs to start going to the Trial of Time and others. Please and thank you ;-; !

Edit: You can get around 8 while walking around Terra Nimbus/Levitania!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 17, 2015)

Loviechu said:


> Looking for : plushlings backpack, Odins armor set (forgot the name), the rainbow wizard robe thingy I also forgot the name of and th laughing hate
> For Trade: TBT bells, shiny pokemon (if you like that) stuff on acnl, deer saddle, alpaca saddle, unicorn saddle, bandits hood




Now looking only for Plushlings backpack, the Laughing hat (or smiling?), Pam's outfit + bandana


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 17, 2015)

Loviechu said:


> Now looking only for Plushlings backpack, the Laughing hat (or smiling?), Pam's outfit + bandana



Do you mean the grinning hat? If so, I have one I can trade you :3


----------



## marcko0412 (Jan 18, 2015)

Looking for: Dark Sultan's Wand, Dark Sultan's Armour Pack 1, Maajik General Helm
For trade: Odin's Blade, Esmeralda's Wand, Maajik General Outfit Pack 1(Armor and Cape), Maajik General Outfit Pack 2(gloves and shoes), TBT
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: sidebar
Other info:


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Jan 18, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Looking for: 300 Legendweeds
> For trade: I'm Hero Alchemist so I can make things for you, ACNL items/bells, or TBT. In-game items, just ask and I'll check if I have what you need.
> DLC: *Yes*/No
> Friend Code: 3093-8327-5370
> ...



How about I give you 99 elixirs instead of 300 legend weeds  you can buy them at the end of trials and I have an incredible amount of dosh. Maybe 50 TBT for it?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 18, 2015)

Labrontheowl said:


> Do you mean the grinning hat? If so, I have one I can trade you :3



Ah yes that! How much (if you take TBT) or what would you trade for it (•u•)


----------



## Cress (Jan 19, 2015)

LF: Mole Pickaxe and Sparkle Axe (I haven't even had the game for a month, so nothing very special here.)
FT: Anything a Hero Alchemist can make I guess, or maybe TBT. :/


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> LF: Mole Pickaxe and Sparkle Axe (I haven't even had the game for a month, so nothing very special here.)
> FT: Anything a Hero Alchemist can make I guess, or maybe TBT. :/



if you have dlc i can give 'emm


----------



## Cress (Jan 19, 2015)

Cou said:


> if you have dlc i can give 'emm



What do you want for it?


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What do you want for it?



nothing don't worry about it! i'll go make them now and pm u when i'm done


----------



## Cress (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks! ;D


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 19, 2015)

Nvm


----------



## marcko0412 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Looking for:*
_Dark Sultan's Staff
Spirit King's Bow
_

*For trade:*
_Dark Sultan’s Helm
Dark Sultan’s Armour Pack 1 (Armor and Cape)
Dark Sultan’s Armour Pack 2 (Gauntlets and Boots)
Maajik General’s Helm
Maajik General’s Armour Pack 1 (Armor and Cape)
Maajik General’s Armour Pack 2 (Gauntlets and Boots)
Odin’s Blade
Esmeralda’s Wand
Alpaca Saddle
Sultan’s Horse Saddle
Spirit King Armour Pack 1 (Armor and Cape)
Spirit King Armour Pack 2 (Gauntlets and Boots)
Leilah’s Floral Circlet
Leilah’s Dress
Pino’s Outfit
Crab Saddle
Dark Sultan’s Throne

TBTs_

DLC: Yes

Friend Code: <<<Sidebar


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 20, 2015)

updating what i now need.
Looking for:
Spirit Kings Bow, Dark Sultans Wand or Destiny Bow
Have:
TBT bells, rainbow hood, rainbow robe, hero magician outfit, staff of wisdom, gigaga hammer, gigaga saw and pino's outfit.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 23, 2015)

Looking for: unicorn saddle, sultan's horse saddle
For trade: TBT bells, collectibles(candies/beach party) leilahs dress, can craft anything at master lvl, or help fight things(demi-creator wizard).
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: on sidebar
Other info:


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 24, 2015)

Labrontheowl said:


> Looking for: unicorn saddle, sultan's horse saddle
> For trade: TBT bells, collectibles(candies/beach party) leilahs dress, can craft anything at master lvl, or help fight things(demi-creator wizard).
> DLC: Yes
> Friend Code: on sidebar
> Other info:



I think I have a unicorn saddle. Lemme go check.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 24, 2015)

Rei Kisaragi said:


> I think I have a unicorn saddle. Lemme go check.



If you do can you pm me on what you'd like in return? :3


----------



## marcko0412 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Looking For:*

Dragon King's Helm
Dragon Horse Saddle
Sea Lord's Armor Pack 1
Marine Horse Saddle

*For Trade:*

CASTELE:
Pam's Bandana
Sleeping Dragon
Deer Saddle

ORIGIN ISLAND:
Celestial Hat
Celestial Armor Pack 1 (Outfit + Wings)
Goddess Armor Pack 2 (Gloves + Shoes)
Plushling Backpack
Crab Saddle

ELDERWOOD VILLAGE:
Leilah's Headdress
Leilah's Dress
Leilah's Boots
Pino's Outfit
Pino's Boots
Spirit King's Helm
Spirit King's Armor Pack 1 (Armor + Cape)
Spirit King's Armor Pack 2 (Gloves + Boots)

AL MAAJIK:
Maajik General's Helm
Maajik General's Armor Pack 1 (Armor + Cape)
Maajik General's Armor Pack 2 (Gloves + Boots)
Odin's Blade
Esmeralda's Wand
Dark Sultan's Helm
Dark Sultan's Armor Pack 2 (Gloves + Boots)
Dark Sultan's Throne
Sultan Horse Saddle
Alpaca Saddle

PORT PUERTO:
Sea Lord's Helm
Olivia's Scimitar
Pirate Canon
Sky Tortoise Saddle

*DLC:* Yes
*FC:*2036-9273-6176


----------



## Sidon (Feb 4, 2015)

Can anyone help me get the Purrfection staff? If so Pm me >•< have a hard time seeing replies here...


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Feb 24, 2015)

*Nevermind, I tried looking up the item to find which enemies drop it, and I was actually able to get some Star Clusters. Thanks to anyone who was considering selling me some, though!*

*Looking for:* 5 Star Clusters
*For trade:* BTB (please offer amount of BTB to pay)
*DLC:* Yes
*FC:* 2595-1306-4237
*Other info:* I can also offer some master level crafts (blacksmith, carpenter, tailor), but I may not have the necessary materials to craft it. Also, please PM me because I may forget to check this thread for replies.

I don't know if people still look at this thread and whatnot, but I guess it's worth a shot to try to get these items. >.<


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

ooh ooh ooh saving this for when i actually have things to trade xD


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Mar 4, 2015)

*Looking for:* Elder skytree log
*For trade:* BTB
*DLC: *Yes
*Friend Code: *2595-1306-4237
*Other info: *I can also offer some master and hero level crafts (blacksmith, carpenter are hero, tailor, alchemist are master), but I may not have the necessary materials to craft it. Also, please PM me because I may forget to check this thread for replies.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 4, 2015)

*Looking for a dark sultans wand and Elise's charm

Will pay BTB*


----------



## xanisha (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking for:
Dragon saddle
Sky Turtle saddle
Ghost Horse saddle

For trade:
BTB (or TBT I'm not really sure what we are calling it now)
Dark sultans's wand
Leilah's boots, dress, headress
Pino's hat
Plushling backpack
Celestial ingots 
Destiny Bow

DLC: Yes

Other Info: 
I also have a ton of shards and I can easily mine or wood cut anything you may need (I am at least hero rank in every life)
Maybe I can craft a weapon or something for you, I am Creator rank Blacksmith, Carpenter, Tailor and Cook so I can craft pretty much anything you may need (if I have the ingredients for it)
I can also help you fight I am a creator rank wizard and I'm a strong mercenary. 

Just shoot me a PM if you have a saddle you are willing to trade me 
You can also PM me even if you don't have anything I want, I am always willing to help craft things and fight <3


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Mar 6, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> *Looking for:* Elder skytree log
> *For trade:* BTB
> *DLC: *Yes
> *Friend Code: *2595-1306-4237
> *Other info: *I can also offer some master and hero level crafts (blacksmith, carpenter are hero, tailor, alchemist are master), but I may not have the necessary materials to craft it. Also, please PM me because I may forget to check this thread for replies.



Bump! I still need the Elder skytree log.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 6, 2015)

ADanishMuffin said:


> Bump! I still need the Elder skytree log.



Just one?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Looking for:* Light and Dark Mana / Celestial Leaf / Elder Skytree Log / Elder Fir Log / Unknown Life Form
*For trade:* I dunno what to put but I think I can manage whatever, I'm a Legend-ranked Miner and Angler, a Hero ranked Blacksmith, Carpenter and Tailor so whatever you need I probably can get/make
*DLC:* No
*Friend Code:* 0731-4771-2468


----------



## nard (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking for: Leilah's Floral Circlet and Leilah's Boots
For trade: Bandit Armor/IG Bells
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 2363-6103-5361


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> *Looking for:* Light and Dark Mana / Celestial Leaf / Elder Skytree Log / Elder Fir Log / Unknown Life Form
> *For trade:* I dunno what to put but I think I can manage whatever, I'm a Legend-ranked Miner and Angler, a Hero ranked Blacksmith, Carpenter and Tailor *EDIT:* and just started a life as a Woodcutter, currently an expert so whatever you need I probably can get/make
> *DLC:* No
> *Friend Code:* 0731-4771-2468



bumpo~~
bump


----------



## akidas (Jun 8, 2015)

EDIT: all found


----------



## mintellect (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh cool! I didn't know this was a thing!
I don't really need anything right now and don't have much to trade. I do have a few swords and other weapons picked up around Origin Island and some other stuff. But the only Life I'm pass Master in is my Creator Wizard life... and that isn't a crafting class or gathering class.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 8, 2015)

Bumping cuz I seem to have a lot of material stuff in my storage... I'll probably need it later but I like helping people and just want to play with others I guess!


----------



## KumKwat (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey!

I'm looking for the Spirit King Armor Pack 1. The one with the actual armor and the cape. I already have the gloves and boots.

I can offer 1 or more of these items:

Odin's Blade x3
Esmeralda's Wand
Maajik General's Armor Pack x2 (The helm, gloves, and boots. I forgot the number)
Pam's Bandana
Alpaca Saddle
Divine Blade
Lunares Blade
Chaos Bringer x2
Pino's Boots
Pino's Outfit x2
Leilah's Boots

I've also got quite a few materials. If you want anything like that, just ask and I might have what you need.

DLC: Yes
3ds FC: 4141-4578-0391

PM me for an offer :3


----------



## mintellect (Jun 12, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## mintellect (Jun 13, 2015)

Bump...


----------



## mintellect (Jun 14, 2015)

bUMP


----------



## mintellect (Jun 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

I need crystal scales! Im god in all of the lives except cook and alchemist so i can probably make you something or help you get some other materials. Please i need at least 2 crystal scales


----------



## Trio4meo (Aug 4, 2015)

Looking for: light or dark mania x2 (or it can be one of each, I just need two) and a rainbow feather
For trade: Hm....if there's something you need, I'll see if I have it, but I'm only God ranked in wizard and hunter but I do collect things ^^
DLC: Yes
Friend Code: 0361-7400-9227
Other info: you can reply by posting here but a VM or PM is preferred 

Ty~


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello everyone!  A while ago I started a new game, and some things I didn't remember were so difficult to get! So please, a little help? I can pay a lot, or if prefer, ask me for something instead and I'll see what I can do for you too.

Looking for:
- seabream of love 
- crystal scale

DLC: *Yes*

* Edit: PLEASE, look here to see what I have to offer! Click on "download" to enlarge the picture.
http://guerrerad.deviantart.com/art/My-trading-in-FantasyLife-572474282


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Nov 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 26, 2015)

Me bumping this too!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 3, 2015)

BUMP!!


----------



## creamyy (Dec 4, 2015)

_Looking for: _Fir beams / Swordfish fin
_For trade:_ tbt
_DLC:_ Yes
_Friend Code:_ 4914-6129-6970


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 4, 2015)

creamyy said:


> _Looking for: _Fir beams / Swordfish fin
> _For trade:_ tbt
> _DLC:_ Yes
> _Friend Code:_ 4914-6129-6970



I can buy them for you. How many do you want?


----------



## creamyy (Dec 4, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> I can buy them for you. How many do you want?



like 10?


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 4, 2015)

creamyy said:


> like 10?



Only so few, are you sure? I have Dosh to spend, so dont stop from asking.
When will you be free?


----------



## creamyy (Dec 5, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> Only so few, are you sure? I have Dosh to spend, so dont stop from asking.
> When will you be free?



I have no idea how many I need or how much I'll need in the future so do you think you could probably give me like 30, 40? I have no idea what is a reasonable amount.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 5, 2015)

creamyy said:


> I have no idea how many I need or how much I'll need in the future so do you think you could probably give me like 30, 40? I have no idea what is a reasonable amount.



That depends on how many times are you gonna repeat whatever you want to make.
I could open my world right now if you are not busy. My friend code is under my name.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Dec 7, 2015)

Looking for:Sword of Heroes w/skill
Offering:tbt+Dragon King armor w/ cape
DLC:Yes


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Dec 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 8, 2015)

Meijin Kurito said:


> Looking for:Sword of Heroes w/skill
> Offering:tbt+Dragon King armor w/ cape
> DLC:Yes



Heyy i can make you the sword, what extra items would you want added to it?


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 11, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey, I need to transfer items again, please!  Someone interested, please? You can claim anything in this picture as a reward in case there is something to your liking!

http://guerrerad.deviantart.com/art/My-trading-in-FantasyLife-572474282

Also, I'm still on need of seabreams of love!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 21, 2015)

Bumping this again...


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes, it's another BUMP!


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 26, 2015)

Now sixth bump in line...


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 28, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Jan 4, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Heyy i can make you the sword, what extra items would you want added to it?



that would be nice but idk what items


----------



## Radagast (Jan 5, 2016)

I accidentally posted this in the wrong thread at first but 

Looking for: Some stardust linen....
For trade: Creator miner, woodcutter, angler, carpenter, hunter, and magician materials, Lunares coin stuff, and like, other stuff
DLC: Yes
Friend code: 1950-8302-2883
Other info: Please


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 5, 2016)

How much do you think you'll need? I might have some leftovers, and I can make more no problem.


----------



## Radagast (Jan 5, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> How much do you think you'll need? I might have some leftovers, and I can make more no problem.



I only need five. What would you like in return?


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh! I definitely have enough then. I don't really need anything at the moment that I can think of. 

My FC is 1220 - 9114 - 3851. 

I'll go ahead and add. Would you like me to open the world or will you be doing that? 


Sidenote: I close my 3DS more often than not, especially right now that I'm drawing, so it may show me offline until I look at this tread again.


----------



## Radagast (Jan 5, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Oh! I definitely have enough then. I don't really need anything at the moment that I can think of.
> 
> My FC is 1220 - 9114 - 3851.
> 
> ...



I will open the world thank you so much!


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 5, 2016)

Sure thing! I'll go ahead and head over there in a bit.~

EDIT: Sorry for the delay, I got distracted by art. xD


----------



## Radagast (Jan 5, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Sure thing! I'll go ahead and head over there in a bit.~



Thanks again. Let me know if you think of anything you'd like in return


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 7, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Balverine (Jan 9, 2016)

Does anyone have any timeworn shells they'd want to trade? I'm having a heck of a time getting the dumb turtles to drop any >n<


----------



## Radagast (Jan 10, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Does anyone have any timeworn shells they'd want to trade? I'm having a heck of a time getting the dumb turtles to drop any >n<



I have like 7 of those, if you want


----------



## Balverine (Jan 10, 2016)

Radagast said:


> I have like 7 of those, if you want



That'd be great! Anything you want in exchange?


----------



## Radagast (Jan 11, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> That'd be great! Anything you want in exchange?



Sorry I didn't see this until now! I don't need anything.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 11, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Radagast (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking for: Furia del Mar, Dragon King's shield
For trade: Dragon King's sword, Dark Sultan's wand, other Lunares coin stuff, creator miner, woodcutter, angler, carpenter, tailor, hunter, and magician materials, TBT bells!!! 
DLC: Yes
Friend code: 1950-8302-2883
Other info: Help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Radagast (Jan 17, 2016)

ok so I just edited my last post


----------



## GuerreraD (Jan 28, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Radagast (Jan 29, 2016)

Edit: Well disregard this post, then


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jan 30, 2016)

I am going to a system transfer from my 3DS to New 3DS, but before I do that, can someone hold some of the items I have so I have them in my new game. I have downloaded the game on eshop so I don't have an actual cartridge of Fantasy Life.


----------



## Mrs.Gladys (Feb 1, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I am going to a system transfer from my 3DS to New 3DS, but before I do that, can someone hold some of the items I have so I have them in my new game. I have downloaded the game on eshop so I don't have an actual cartridge of Fantasy Life.



Can't you just transfer the entire game? With the NNID? Should be save.
I can hold the items if you still want to be sure...


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Feb 1, 2016)

Mrs.Gladys said:


> Can't you just transfer the entire game? With the NNID? Should be save.
> I can hold the items if you still want to be sure...



I know that the games can transfer, but I've also seen a message before the transfer saying that game data may be lost. This would be my first time doing something like this so I don't know what to expect. I can only assume it is talking out downloaded games and data can be lost. If you don't mind, there are some items I would like you to hold because they are hard to get. I mostly would not want to not lose my lunares coin items. 

Btw, are you looking for any items in particular?


----------



## Mrs.Gladys (Feb 1, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I know that the games can transfer, but I've also seen a message before the transfer saying that game data may be lost. This would be my first time doing something like this so I don't know what to expect. I can only assume it is talking out downloaded games and data can be lost. If you don't mind, there are some items I would like you to hold because they are hard to get. I mostly would not want to not lose my lunares coin items.
> 
> Btw, are you looking for any items in particular?



Oh I get it, you can never be too sure with transfers.
I don't mind holding them, never multiplayed though..
Not really looking for items,


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Feb 1, 2016)

Mrs.Gladys said:


> Oh I get it, you can never be too sure with transfers.
> I don't mind holding them, never multiplayed though..
> Not really looking for items,



Do you have the DLC? For multiplayer to work, both players would need to have DLC or not have the DLC installed. Trading items isn't too hard since all you need to do is use the treasure chest in the guild office.


----------



## Mrs.Gladys (Feb 1, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Do you have the DLC? For multiplayer to work, both players would need to have DLC or not have the DLC installed. Trading items isn't too hard since all you need to do is use the treasure chest in the guild office.



Yes I have DLC.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Feb 1, 2016)

Mrs.Gladys said:


> Yes I have DLC.



Would you like to play now?


----------



## Mrs.Gladys (Feb 1, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Would you like to play now?



Sure. I've added you.


----------



## GuerreraD (Feb 13, 2016)

BUMP!


----------



## Radagast (Mar 21, 2016)

I need a Dragon King's shield... I'll trade pretty much anything for it including a Dragon King's sword


----------



## thedragmeme (Aug 28, 2016)

I dunno if any one checks this thread anymore buuut I have the dlc and I'm,looking for a few items and some goddess statue items...
Antenna Lantern
Dragon king sword
Dragon king helm
Dragon king armor pack 1 & 2
Dragon horse saddle
Sultans horse saddle
Elises talisman
Marine horse saddle
Goddess Dress
Goddess armor pack
Yuelia and Noelias talisman
Dragonslayers Sword
Unicorn saddle
Protect stone + 
Spell stone +
Gold shards
Bismuth ingots
Crystal Scales
Prism Jewels

What I can trade:
Wand of dawn (basic quality) x 7
Key cutter
Divine blade x 4
Lunares Blade x 2
Divine dagger x 4
Rogue Dagger (perfect quality)
Heart breaker
Destiny bow
Leo's bow
Thunderstrike bow x 6
Batastic wand
Wand of wisdom
Serpent wand
Chaos bringer
Esmeraldas wand
Spirit pickaxe x 4 
Athenas needle x 3
Solar saw
Ancient frying pan
Pan de cuisine x 3
Bolt flask (better quality +20 tool power)
Icicle flask (good quality huge quality rate and + 15 tool,power)
Sol flask
Yggdeasil Flask
The Celestial outfit (all parts)
Spirit king helm
Aries set
Lord set (perfect quality)
I'm also a creator blacksmith and tailor so I can make you items from there and as always I can trade tbt


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Nena (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi, where can I  find  evil shard?


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 12, 2016)

You can get Evil Shard from the Dark Heart (crowned stone) in the Ancient Ruins, as bounty.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 8, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 24, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## BirbyBird (May 10, 2017)

just got the game yesterday and i love it! i believe spirit kings bow is the best bow so im looking for one!


----------

